# Wer fährt auch zum Bike-Festival nach Willingen?



## *büx* (18. März 2007)

Das Bike-Festival ist vom 1.6. - 3.6.2007
Würd mal gern wissen wer dahin kommt? Bin nämlich auch da.


----------



## Rumas (18. März 2007)

Klar, bin ich da
Sind ja nur 40 km von hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (18. März 2007)

na wir fahren natürlich auch da hin , 10 Leute und 6 Fahren den Marathon, 
2 die 100 km, der Rest die mittlere Runde


----------



## mbt (18. März 2007)

Bin natürlich auch mit ein paar Mann da und gehe beim Wheels for Speed Downhill an den Start und werde Willingen rocken ! Bis dann wir sehen uns in Willingen !
Gruß Mario


----------



## Marc B (19. März 2007)

wenn ich zeit habe bin ich auf jedenfall auch da, ist ja nicht weit von meinem wohnsitz entfernt. will halt trails shredden und ein bisschen rennen zuschauen. kennt jemand die besten singletrail-abfahrten dort?


----------



## chaoscarsten (20. März 2007)

Wir sind auch da!
Ein paar aus Mainz und wahrscheinlich wieder ein paar Leuts von uns aus Aachen!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (20. März 2007)

chaoscarsten schrieb:


> Wir sind auch da!
> Ein paar aus Mainz und wahrscheinlich wieder ein paar Leuts von uns aus Aachen!



du bist doch auch in Duisburg dabei oder, dann sehen wir uns 2 mal  wenn du mich oder ich dich überhole


----------



## Freund Hein (20. März 2007)

werd auich dasein .. 
sowas kann man sich nciht entgehen lassen .. und wenns doch schon so schoen vor der haustuer liegt :d  ...


----------



## Ümmel (20. März 2007)

Freund Hein schrieb:


> werd auich dasein ..
> sowas kann man sich nciht entgehen lassen .. und wenns doch schon so schoen vor der haustuer liegt :d  ...



Werden bestimmt mit der IG ein paar Leute zusammen kriegen um auch mal


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. April 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> na wir fahren natürlich auch da hin , 10 Leute und 6 Fahren den Marathon,
> 2 die 100 km, der Rest die mittlere Runde



Moin die 100 km Runde ist die Mittlere. 


Ich will dieses Jahr endlich die große Runde FAhren.  


Mfg Metzker.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (13. April 2007)

eigentlich gibt es 4 Runden  aber wenn du es so genau nimmst 2 fahren die 96 km und der rest die 51 km, na ja 2 Frauen vielleicht auch nur die 32 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (13. April 2007)

Marathon in Willingen = Schlamm, Matsch, Regen und Kälte.....bin aber trotzdem dabei!

Nur die harten kommen in den Garten........


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (13. April 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Marathon in Willingen = Schlamm, Matsch, Regen und Kälte.....bin aber trotzdem dabei!
> 
> Nur die harten kommen in den Garten........



fahre ja das 6 mal nach Willingen, war aber auch schon warm,Staubig, Sonne, Schwitzen angesagt  ich habe noch hoffnung, nicht wie letztes jahr 5 Grad beim Start


----------



## Adrenalino (13. April 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> fahre ja das 6 mal nach Willingen, war aber auch schon warm,Staubig, Sonne, Schwitzen angesagt  ich habe noch hoffnung, nicht wie letztes jahr 5 Grad beim Start



Ja toll, das war 2003, da wars EINMAL trocken und warm. Und das jahr davor wars mild aber Schlammschlacht hoch zehn. Und davor auch......

2004 - Kalt, nass, Matsch, Regen
2005 - dito
2006 -  dito, mit Schneeschauer 

EGAL! Willingen rockt.....


----------



## Rumas (13. April 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Marathon in Willingen = Schlamm, Matsch, Regen


dies Jahr wird alles besser


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. April 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> eigentlich gibt es 4 Runden  aber wenn du es so genau nimmst 2 fahren die 96 km und der rest die 51 km, na ja 2 Frauen vielleicht auch nur die 32 km



Ja genau sind 4 Stück: Lütte 32 Kleine 51 Mittlere 96 Große 125.

Lass mich raten du fährst die Mittlere wie letztes Jahr?

Wie sieht es denn im Sommer mit der 3-T Tour aus noch interesse?

Mfg Metzker


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (14. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ja genau sind 4 Stück: Lütte 32 Kleine 51 Mittlere 96 Große 125.
> 
> Lass mich raten du fährst die Mittlere wie letztes Jahr?
> 
> ...




Klar bin ich bei der 3T Tour dabei, aber diesmal die ganze Runde  
Willingen klar die 96 km aber unter 5 Std. sonst verklage ich meinen Spinningtrainer, letztes Jahr bin ich ja nach der letzten Verpflegungsstelle etwas eingebrochen und war mit meiner Zeit überhaupt nicht zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (14. April 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Marathon in Willingen = Schlamm, Matsch, Regen und Kälte.....bin aber trotzdem dabei!
> 
> Nur die harten kommen in den Garten........


 
Kann man sich ja nicht vorstellen wenn man jetzt Rausguckt. 

Ich war schon ein paar mal da, auch beim Ersten, von da habe ich noch das Original Trikot ( zum Verkauf). Beim Marathon sollte man schauen im ersten Block zu stehen. 
Wichtig ist seine Teile und das Bike schecken zu lassen ,wenn das noch geht. Habe mir damals immer meine Mavic fertig machen lassen, günstig. Und Magura, Polar usw.
Marathon werde ich lang fahren.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. April 2007)

Es würde mich auch reizen diesen Downhill contest just for fun mitzufahren, allerdings müste ich 2 Bikes mitnehmen und wäre nach 2 Tagen Dh wohl für dem Marathon nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.  Schade


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (14. Mai 2007)

Wer kann mir sagen ob die Strecke schon am Freitag so ab 13 Uhr ausgeschildert ist


----------



## Rindsnawel (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte in Willingen auch mit fahren. Kann mir Jemand für eine Übernachtung (02.06.2007 - 03.06.2007) eine gute Adresse in Willingen nennen? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Mai 2007)

Ich wohn immer hier:

www.brueggesloui.de

Haben sich schon an die Biker gewöhnt. MTB`s dürfen direkt im Hotel in nem Nebenraum abgestellt werden. Ist in Usseln direkt an der Hauptstraße. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Ach ja......noch knapp 3 Wochen bis zum Mara und das Wetter nimmt genau die Wendung die ich befürchtet hatte!



> Wer kann mir sagen ob die Strecke schon am Freitag so ab 13 Uhr ausgeschildert ist



Mit Freitag kann ich nicht dienen aber Samstags ist die Strecke auf alle Fälle ausgeschildert! Das weiß ich 100%ig.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (15. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich wohn immer hier:
> Ist in Usseln direkt an der Hauptstraße. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 
> *In Usseln haben wir auch ein Ferienhaus*
> ...



Mit Samstag, da bin ich auch schon die Strecke abgefahren. Jedenfalls Teile davon.


----------



## Nordhesse (15. Mai 2007)

Bin auch dabei^^ 
Fahre denke mal nur die 50er Runde.


----------



## fritzbox (15. Mai 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen ob die Strecke schon am Freitag so ab 13 Uhr ausgeschildert ist


Hallo
Die Strecke ist am Freitag bereits beschildert,war auf alle Fälle die letzten 8 Jahre so


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (15. Mai 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die Strecke ist am Freitag bereits beschildert,war auf alle Fälle die letzten 8 Jahre so




Danke,   dann kann ich ja Freitag mal das letzte Stück der Marathonrunde fahren, das kenne ich ja noch nicht.


----------



## fritzbox (16. Mai 2007)

Das 3 Teilstück des Marathons ist auch das einfachste,geht zur Schanze und dann in einer grösseren Schleife Richtung Usseln und wieder Zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rindsnawel (17. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich wohn immer hier:
> 
> www.brueggesloui.de
> 
> ...



Wollte mich für den hervorragenden Tip bedanken.

Gruß


----------



## Trailspezi (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo! Suche dringend eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit vom 01.-04.! Hat jemand einen Tip wo es noch freie Zimmer gibt? 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Rindsnawel (18. Mai 2007)

Trailspezi schrieb:


> Hallo! Suche dringend eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit vom 01.-04.! Hat jemand einen Tip wo es noch freie Zimmer gibt?
> 
> Gruß Christoph



Wie gesagt versuch es mal bei www.brueggesloui.de. Ich habe dort auch noch 3 DZ bekommen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. Mai 2007)

Nix ist alles Dicht. Laut Mail habe ich die beiden Letzten Zimmer erhalten. Sorry.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (18. Mai 2007)

Was bucht Ihr auch so spät, wir haben unser Ferienhaus seit Nov. 
Willingen ist doch Pflicht


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Mai 2007)

Schlicht und einfach vergessen lol. Kumpel hat neue Freundin, die hat das die Jahre zuvor gemacht..


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Mai 2007)

Hey, das wird ja bei Bruegges Loui fast ein Forumstreffen! 

Dann sind wir mal in der Überzahl, letztes Jahr hab ich im Frühstücksraum kein Wort verstanden......nur holländisch um mich rum 

NACHTRAG:

Auch wenn das Kaffeesatz-leserei ist; die Wetteraussichten sind für nach Pfingsten recht optimistisch.....sollte es etwa nach Jahrhunderten mal wieder von oben UND unten trocken sein zum Mara in Willingen?????


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Mai 2007)

Hi freu mich auch schon sehr, da lerne ichden Adrenalino mal persöhnlich kennen. 
Kommen aber erst Sammstag Nachmittag rein.


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Mai 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hi freu mich auch schon sehr, da lerne ichden Adrenalino mal persöhnlich kennen.
> Kommen aber erst Sammstag Nachmittag rein.



Wir schlagen ( hoffentlich ) Samstag früh schon dort auf......naja, spätestens am nächsten Morgen beim Frühstück ( und das kann man ja wörtlich nehmen als Mara Teilnehmer!!! ) sieht man sich dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. Mai 2007)

Wieviel km sind es von Usseln bis zum Festivalgelände


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Mai 2007)

Ca 6 Km bis zum Sauerland Stern. Ist schon was anderes als Korbach die Jahre zuvor.


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hey, das wird ja bei Bruegges Loui fast ein Forumstreffen!
> 
> Dann sind wir mal in der Überzahl, letztes Jahr hab ich im Frühstücksraum kein Wort verstanden......nur holländisch um mich rum
> 
> ...



ich versteh inzwischen schon etwas holländisch...nachdem die ersten 3 marathons nur solche um mich rum waren...

morgen darf ich mich in offenburg mit belgiern rumschlagen...die reden aber nicht so viel,die fahren einfach nur verdammt schnell...

und das wetter wird in willingen garantiert bestens...fahre ja auch mit...und ich hasse warmes wetter...also hat jeder seinen spaß...

joe
hier ists auch grad viel zu warm...allergie + ozon...das wird ein k(r)ampf werden ...


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. Mai 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ca 6 Km bis zum Sauerland Stern. Ist schon was anderes als Korbach die Jahre zuvor.



Letztes Jahr 30 km von Willingen weg , nie wieder viel zu weit, auch wenn das Ferienhaus super und vor allem günstig war, aber man bekommt vom Festival und der Stimmung nichts mit.
Was für eine Zeit willst du dieses Jahr auf der 98 km Rund erreichen ?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Mai 2007)

Um 4.30 Std auf der mittleren und nach Möglichkeit unter 6 Std auf der Großen 125 er.   Dieses Jahr sollte es mir von der Form her gelingen können.  Na Ja schaun wir mal.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (19. Mai 2007)

unter 5 Std will ich dieses Jahr auch bleiben, von training her sollte es hoffentlich passen, Wetter wird auch gut  , bis zum 29 Mai stehen noch 600 km auf dem Trainingsplan hoffe das das reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (19. Mai 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> und das wetter wird in willingen garantiert bestens...fahre ja auch mit...und ich hasse warmes wetter...also hat jeder seinen spaß...



Du bekommst was auf den Helm wenn du schlechtes Wetter mitbringst!!!!   



> Um 4.30 Std auf der mittleren


 



> unter 6 Std auf der Großen 125 er.


  

Oh mein Gott, und ich bin schon froh wenn ich auf ner 90er Strecke unter 5 Std. bleibe....ich seh schon, ich bin mal wieder nur von sauschnellen Leuten umgeben  

Meine Bestzeit in Willingen auf der mittleren : anno 2003  5:26 undsonstnochwas....


----------



## 4XRacerPB (19. Mai 2007)

Ich komme auch geh aber chillig zelten..... also bringt bier mit grill hab ich schon....


----------



## fritzbox (19. Mai 2007)

Meine liegt bei exact 4h auch 2003 auch auf der mittleren Runde


----------



## bertel1987 (19. Mai 2007)

Ich fahr nicht hin, ich wohn praktisch da 

[x] Marathon, kleine Runde

Sind die vor zwei Tagen abgefahren...Schlamm, Schlamm und oft auch... Schlamm  

Der letzte größere Anstieg (Trail) ist auch noch ziemlich verblockt...hoffentlich tut sich da noch was


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Meine Bestzeit in Willingen auf der mittleren : anno 2003  5:26 undsonstnochwas....



Na siehst du, da war ich letztes Jahr nur ne Minute schneller. (Zwar mit platten aber muß ja keiner wissen.) 

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Zeitlimit für die Große (125Km) aus? Schon was bekannt? 

@Fritzbox: Hutz ab, das ist schon zügig.


----------



## Trailspezi (19. Mai 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Na siehst du, da war ich letztes Jahr nur ne Minute schneller. (Zwar mit platten aber muß ja keiner wissen.)
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Zeitlimit für die Große (125Km) aus? Schon was bekannt?
> 
> @Fritzbox: Hutz ab, das ist schon zügig.




14:00Uhr ist auf der Website angegeben!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Mai 2007)

14 Uhr für die große? Hmm, sollte eigentlich bestens passen, oder?

Ich würd gerne die große fahren als Vorbereitung auf "mein Heimrennen", in Frammersbach....da werde ich dieses Jahr zum 1ten mal auf die 120er gehen  



> Sind die vor zwei Tagen abgefahren...Schlamm, Schlamm und oft auch... Schlamm



Haste was anderes erwartet?  

Nuja, vielleicht bleibts ja ab jetzt bis zum Mara trocken......



> Na siehst du, da war ich letztes Jahr nur ne Minute schneller.



Jaaaa, aber ich bin seitdem leider nicht schneller geworden....o.k. das liegt auch der Knieverletzung von 2003, die hab ich zwar gut weggesteckt aber so schnell wie in dem Jahr bin ich nie mehr geworden.....aber dat Leben is ja noch lang!


----------



## bertel1987 (20. Mai 2007)

Ja hab ich...  ...nach dem Frühling...


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Mai 2007)

Habt ihr euch mal die Wetteraussichten für nächste Woche angesehen?????


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (28. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal die Wetteraussichten für nächste Woche angesehen?????




REGENWARSCHEINLICHKEIT 30 % ist doch ok, mehr wie trocken wollen wir doch garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (28. Mai 2007)

So heute die letzte Einheit von 110 km in 4 Std hinter nich gebracht, waren aber nur 400 hm, 50 % Strasse aber dafür nass von oben und unten, 
jetzt ist Pause bis Freitag, dann noch Fr. und Sam. in Willingen kleine lockere Einheiten und dann ist es endlich wieder so weit , da zahlt sich das ganze Training hoffentlich aus


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Mai 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> REGENWARSCHEINLICHKEIT 30 % ist doch ok, mehr wie trocken wollen wir doch garnicht



Ach soooooo, du meinst, wenn es wenigstens von oben trocken bleibt ist der permanente Matschbewurf von unten dann gar net mehr so schlimm oder wie? 
Denn Matsch wird es geben, oh ja.....da müsste es schon JETZT sofort aufhören zu regnen und warm&trocken bleiben bis Sonntag.

Aber die Streckenverhältnisse sind ja für alle gleich gut/schlecht, je nach Sichtweise 

Also net jammern sondern fahren.


----------



## tvaellen (28. Mai 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal die Wetteraussichten für nächste Woche angesehen?????



Wundert dich das ? Ist doch jedes Jahr dasselbe in Willingen. 
Eine Fangopackung für Fahrer und Bike ist inclusive.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (28. Mai 2007)

solange die nicht wieder von zelt zu zelt gehen und uns in der eishalle übernachten lassen wollen....


----------



## *büx* (28. Mai 2007)

Also mit dem Wetter sieht es hier echt schlecht aus, es ist nur am regnen. Am Samstag bin ich einen Teil der Runde abgefahren, der Schlamm war so tief das man nicht mehr fahren konnt und die Schuhe stecken geblieben sind,   also hoffe ich mal das es nochmal schön wird. Drückt alle die Daumen!!!

Aber mal davon ab, hier ist man das Wetter beim Bike-Festival nicht anders gewöhnt, ich verstehe auch nicht wieso es immer nur dann so ******* ist...


----------



## Hitzi (28. Mai 2007)

Moin,

ich werde auch in Willingen dabei sein und möchte die 96´er Runde drehen.

Als 96´er eine Ehrensache  

Wer hat denn noch einen netten Startplatz übrig? Von Vorteil wäre das Komplettpaket. 
Vielleicht fällt ja noch jemand wegen beruflicher Unpässlichkeiten, etc. aus.

Ich würde gerne einspringen. Auch kurzfristig  

Vielen Dank für Angebote

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## fritzbox (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo 

Das wird am Sonntag wieder ein Spass bei dem Wetter  
Ich nehme mal an die bei SKS sind am Freitag schon wieder ausverkauft


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Mai 2007)

Huhu ihr im Upland,

wie siehts wettermäßig aus? Hier bei uns nahe FFM hats seit Dienstag abend nicht mehr geregnet!
Vielleicht trocknet ja die Strecke soweit ab daß man nur noch bis zum Tretlager versinkt statt wie sonst bis zu den Naben


----------



## Rumas (31. Mai 2007)

Fur Samstag / Sonntag melden sie ja schon mal trocken, zumindest von oben
wenn es jetzt noch bis zum WE trocken bleibt wird's ja vieleicht nicht so schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (31. Mai 2007)

So Auto ist doch bis unters Dach voll, jetzt noch duschen dann ins Bett und morgen früh um 7 Uhr gehts los  
Wünsch euch allen viel Spaß in Willingen,
wenn ihr Sam. einen mit Kinderanhänger seht bin ich das


----------



## Marc B (10. Mai 2008)

Sodale, ich möchte keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen und mich auch nicht durch ellenlange Beiträge durchklicken

Kann man in Willingen auch kostenfrei sein Zelt irgendwo aufbauen? Und falls ja, wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

P.S.: Beim Bike'n'Fun Festival gab es extra eine Wiese für die Zelte.


----------



## fritzbox (10. Mai 2008)

Guckst du hier http://www.bike-festival.de/willingen/ 

In der linken Menüleiste auf Unterkunft klicken da stehen alle Infos


----------



## Rumas (29. Mai 2008)

ich hab diesen alten Thread mal wieder rausgekrammt, vielleicht kann mir einer helfen....

In zwei Wochen ist ja Willingen und ich hab mir dieses Jahr so ein Festival- Kompletticket gezogen, also an allen Tagen freier Eintritt fürs Festivalgelände inclusive Marathonstartgeld.

Bekomme ich jetzt diese Eintrittsbänder zugeschickt oder wie läuft das?


----------



## fritzbox (29. Mai 2008)

Rumas schrieb:


> ich hab diesen alten Thread mal wieder rausgekrammt, vielleicht kann mir einer helfen....
> 
> In zwei Wochen ist ja Willingen und ich hab mir dieses Jahr so ein Festival- Kompletticket gezogen, also an allen Tagen freier Eintritt fürs Festivalgelände inclusive Marathonstartgeld.
> 
> Bekomme ich jetzt diese Eintrittsbänder zugeschickt oder wie läuft das?



Früher wurde einem das Festivalpackage zugesandt mit allen möglichen Tickets zum Einlösen und Einkaufen in Willingen ,da waren die Eintrittskarten auch dabei mit denen biste zum Festival Eingang und da bekam man sein Bändchen .
Falls nicht muss du dein Package in der Startnummernausgabe in der Eissporthalle abholen und dann mit den Eintrittskarten zum Eingang 

P.S Ich bin dieses Jahr das 9te mal dabei


----------



## Rumas (30. Mai 2008)

Danke  
dann will ich mal schauen ob der Postbote noch was bringt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (3. Juni 2008)

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß! Da die Spackos von der Orga den Marathon auf Samstag statt wie bisher Sonntag verlegt haben kann ich nicht dabei sein - das erstemal seit 2000!  

Ich muss arbeiten......


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Juni 2008)

Hi das Wetter und die Zeit sind mir absolut egal. Die Grosse Runde wird mir gehören egal was kommt.


----------



## fritzbox (3. Juni 2008)

Ich feuer dich an


----------



## fritzbox (9. Juni 2008)

Der Wetterbericht verheißt ja nichts gutes fürs Festival am Wochenende


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
jo, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei rund 60%, gebe aber die Hoffnung nicht auf!
Ich bin auf jeden Fall fit; das Schönwetter-Bike auch und auf das Ersatzbike kommen Treckerreifen für den Regen-Gau...LG, Günther


----------



## Giant69 (9. Juni 2008)

Wir kommen dieses Jahr zum 11. Mal mit Zelt usw..
Am Samstag sollen es 11Grad werden,am Tag!!!
Kaum vorstellbar,hier sind grad knapp 30!
Egal,Hauptsache Leute treffen,Spass haben und gut ist,
Gruss,   Jan


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (9. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
wo soll denn so plötzlich so schlechtes Wetter herkommen? Die spinnen die Meteorologen 
LG, Günther


----------



## iglg (9. Juni 2008)

Rumas schrieb:


> Danke
> dann will ich mal schauen ob der Postbote noch was bringt...



Nee, der bringt nichts.
Evtl hast Du eine Mail mit der Anmeldebstätigung bekommen
Mit der (und wenn nicht, reicht der Personalausweis) erhältst Du an der Akkreditierungsstelle Deine Marathonstartunterlagen und Dein Festivalpaket (sei nicht enttäuscht, das ist nur eine Tasche mit viel Werbung, einigen Gutscheinen und Deinem Festival/Marathon-Shirt)
Dazu gehört auch ein Bon-Coupon, auf dem für jeden Tag des Festivals ein Abschnitt drauf ist, der jeweils am Eingang von den Türstehern abgetrennt wird. Im Gegenzug verpassen die Dir dann das Bändchen.


----------



## iglg (9. Juni 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wo soll denn so plötzlich so schlechtes Wetter herkommen? Die spinnen die Meteorologen
> LG, Günther



Wart es nur ab, Schlechtwettervorhersagen in Willingen passen immer, meist wird es gefühlt noch schlimmer. 

Ich glaube in 8 Jahren hatte ich nur 2 mal gutes Wetter.

Also, Kopf hoch, Augen zu und durch


----------



## Rotten67 (10. Juni 2008)

Ich klammere mich hier dran:
http://www.wetter-willingen.de/wetter-vorhersage/
Dann sieht es nicht sooo schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (10. Juni 2008)

Die Temperaturen für Samstag sind aber heftig   

Wie soll mein Kreislauf mit so einen Temperatursturz klarkommen...


----------



## olaf flachland (11. Juni 2008)

Rumas schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen für Samstag sind aber heftig
> 
> Wie soll mein Kreislauf mit so einen Temperatursturz klarkommen...



6 Stunden Puls von 160, regt den Kreislauf immens an. Da stört Dich nichts mehr  

P.S: Bin jetzt das 5X dabei und hatte bisher alles, nur noch kein trockenes Wetter und Sonne.


----------



## thomas79 (11. Juni 2008)

Gibts ein Reifentipp für die Strecke, fahre im Moment den rennenden Ralf vorne und hinten, hätte noch Nobby Nic als Alternative?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin, 
gute Frage, ich fahre hier (Hildesheimer Wald: felsiger, steiniger Untergrund & geringer Waldhumus-Anteil (Trail)) Maxxis Highroller 2.35!
Für Willingen, Wetterstand letzte Woche, habe ich den Maxxis neu aufgezogen; jetzt (Wetterstand heute) bin ich mir unsicher 
Doch lieber Nobby Nic? Welcher setzt sich schneller zu?
Würde mich über ein feedback freuen! LG, Günther


----------



## fritzbox (11. Juni 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> gute Frage, ich fahre hier (Hildesheimer Wald: felsiger, steiniger Untergrund & geringer Waldhumus-Anteil (Trail)) Maxxis Highroller 2.35!
> Für Willingen, Wetterstand letzte Woche, habe ich den Maxxis neu aufgezogen; jetzt (Wetterstand heute) bin ich mir unsicher
> Doch lieber Nobby Nic? Welcher setzt sich schneller zu?
> Würde mich über ein feedback freuen! LG, Günther



Kommt darauf an wann du startest und wie schnell du bist ,falls du in der 8uhr Startgruppe bist sind schon 1000 Mann durch und wenn du die Mittel oder Langstrecke fährst wird es schon ziemlich schlammig falls es regnen sollte .
Stehst du um 7.30 am Start fährst nur die kurze Runde und bist auch noch bei den schnelleren kommst du mit jedem Reifen locker durch


----------



## DerPuh (11. Juni 2008)

Ich habe da mal eine frage... ^^

und zwar... am Samstag Abend läuft ja Seasons vorm Brauhaus... weiß einer ob man da ein Ticket für braucht oder so was?

DANKE ^^


----------



## chris29 (11. Juni 2008)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ich klammere mich hier dran:
> http://www.wetter-willingen.de/wetter-vorhersage/
> Dann sieht es nicht sooo schlecht aus.



Stimmt, soooo schlecht isses nicht wenns schlechter wird gibs Schnee und Frost 
Wir haben hier im Harz im Moment noch  ca. 15° C, gerstern waren es noch 28°C, da ist man einiges gewöhnt in Sachen Temperatur


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. Juni 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wann du startest und wie schnell du bist ,falls du in der 8uhr Startgruppe bist sind schon 1000 Mann durch und wenn du die Mittel oder Langstrecke fährst wird es schon ziemlich schlammig falls es regnen sollte .
> Stehst du um 7.30 am Start fährst nur die kurze Runde und bist auch noch bei den schnelleren kommst du mit jedem Reifen locker durch


Ok, habe verstanden: i will do my best! 
LG, Günther


----------



## Fahrnix (11. Juni 2008)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ich klammere mich hier dran:
> http://www.wetter-willingen.de/wetter-vorhersage/
> Dann sieht es nicht sooo schlecht aus.



Ach du sch.....:kotz: 

Samstag auf Sonntag bis +2°C. Dan kann es ja Schneeregen geben -Supidupi - Winterreifen raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bombe171 (11. Juni 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wann du startest und wie schnell du bist ,falls du in der 8uhr Startgruppe bist sind schon 1000 Mann durch und wenn du die Mittel oder Langstrecke fährst wird es schon ziemlich schlammig falls es regnen sollte .
> Stehst du um 7.30 am Start fährst nur die kurze Runde und bist auch noch bei den schnelleren kommst du mit jedem Reifen locker durch



Wie erfolgt die Einteilung in die Startblöcke? Werden Lizenzfahrer nach vorne gestellt?


----------



## Kamikaze0612 (11. Juni 2008)

ja klasse, dann kann ich ja meine langen klamotten aus dem schrank kramen...


----------



## fritzbox (11. Juni 2008)

bombe171 schrieb:


> Wie erfolgt die Einteilung in die Startblöcke? *Werden Lizenzfahrer nach vorne gestellt*?



Da musst du sehr viel Glück haben ,es kann dir passieren falls du noch nicht angemeldet bist das du erst um 8Uhr startest da kannst du eh alles vergessen vor lauter Verkehr unterwegs


----------



## fritzbox (11. Juni 2008)

Kamikaze0612 schrieb:


> ja klasse, dann kann ich ja meine langen klamotten aus dem schrank kramen...



Vor 2 Jahren waren es glaube ich am Start um 7.30 ca.7°  das ist schon ganz schön frisch


----------



## Kamikaze0612 (11. Juni 2008)

vorallem startaufstellung fängt ja ne stunde vorher an, auch wenn die klamotten lang sind, sind diese trotzdem dünn...baaaaah

ist übrigends mein erstes mal...bzg. marathon^^


----------



## Fahrnix (11. Juni 2008)

Kamikaze0612 schrieb:


> vorallem startaufstellung fängt ja ne stunde vorher an, auch wenn die klamotten lang sind, sind diese trotzdem dünn...baaaaah
> 
> ist übrigends mein erstes mal...bzg. marathon^^



Dann viel Erfolg 

Wenn Du keine Bekannten dabei hast, der die Extra-Sachen nimmt, dann hilft für die Startaufstellung ein alter Pulli mit Müllsack drüber und gut isses. Bei Regen hasse wahrscheinlich sowieso ne Kluft dabei.

Ansonsten gilt wohl nicht so früh da sein  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (12. Juni 2008)

wie ist die Streckenbeschaffenheit der kurzen Runde, ist man mit einer Starrgabel im Vorteil? Wieviele Trails gibt es auf der kurzen Runde? Hab gehört das es fast nur Forststraßen sein sollen??


----------



## fritzbox (12. Juni 2008)

Die kurze Runde kannst du auch mit einer  Starrgabel fahren


----------



## daniel77 (12. Juni 2008)

und wie sieht die Starrgabeltauglichkeit auf der mittleren Runde aus, hab gehört das es dort trailmäßig ein bißchen heftiger sein soll??


----------



## fritzbox (12. Juni 2008)

daniel77 schrieb:


> und wie sieht die Starrgabeltauglichkeit auf der mittleren Runde aus, hab gehört das es dort *trailmäßig ein bißchen* heftiger sein soll??



Stimmt


----------



## daniel77 (12. Juni 2008)

wie denn nu?? Starrgabel auf mittlerer Runde, Ja oder Nein? Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil (bergab) denn ca. in %??


----------



## SBIKERC (12. Juni 2008)

also wenn die so ist wie die 58km (oder wieviel das nochmal waren) kannst die locker mit einer Starrgabel fahren

bin dieses Jahr wieder dabei


----------



## Kleinblattagent (12. Juni 2008)

Hi,

also den einzigen nennenswerten Trail, den es auf der kleinen Runde gibt, der geht heftig bergauf. Bei den zu erwartenden Witterungsverhältnissen geht da eh nur schieben. Dann gibt es noch ein paar kleinere Teilstücke entweder eben oder leicht bergab. Alles Schlammgruben!
Ich bin letztes Jahr das erste Mal die mittlere Runde gefahren und da gab es zur meiner Verwunderung nur einen einzigen Trail (es gab allerdings auch ein paar Umleitungen wegen Kyrill). Der war bretteben und nur kurz. Bei Regen wird auch das wahrscheinlich eher eine einzige Schlammspur werden. Ansonsten alles Forstautobahn vom Feinsten.
Als Fullyverwöhnter bin ich das letzte Jahr das erste Mal mit meinem Hardtaill gefahren. Im Ziel mußte ich erst einmal meine Knochen wieder sortieren. Das war insgesamt schon eine recht schmerzhafte Angelegenheit. Wer da mit Starrgabel fährt - Respekt!
Bis Samstag und vergeßt die Wintersachen nicht!  

        Gruß

        Michael


----------



## daniel77 (12. Juni 2008)

Na dann, werd ich mit Starrgabel fahren, bin im Kellerwald dieses Jahr auch zwei Runden mit Starrgabel gefahren und das war kein Problem. Wie ist die mittlere Runde denn im Vergleich zum Kellerwald-Marathon einzuordnen?


----------



## Kamikaze0612 (12. Juni 2008)

joa bin auch am überlegen ob kurz oder mittel, da ich aber am nächsten tag auf ein konzert will (die ärzte in homberg (efze)), werd ich wohl die kleine nehmen, obwohl der reiz schon groß ist...wie früh sollte man denn bei der startaufstellung sein? wie groß sind denn die blöcke? also ist es von vorteil wenn man ganz früh da ist oder erst 15min vorher?


----------



## matiosch (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo Biker,

wichtige Frage:

Fährt jemand aus Erlangen noch nach Willingen?

Wir haben etwas vergessen, was aber noch nach Willingen müsste.

Als Belohnung gibt es den besten Kaffe der Stadt und eine Kleinigkeit  

Gruß basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. Juni 2008)

So sieht doch ganz brauchbar aus mit dem Wetter. 12° Celsius und Bewölkt. Also zumindest kein Regen. Das hat doch was.


----------



## matiosch (13. Juni 2008)

Fährt keiner mehr?

Ich würde mich erkenntlich zeigen


----------



## Asha'man (13. Juni 2008)

Ich kann wegen defektem Freilauf nicht teilnehmen. Möchte jemand meine Startnummer und Anmeldung haben? Sofern sich das umschreiben lässt, würde ich diese für 35 an jemanden abtreten.


----------



## SBIKERC (14. Juni 2008)

Willingen war geil, super Wetter gehabt beim Marathon, 6 von 66 auf der Schnupperrunde in der Herrenklasse geworden (1:36H)  und fürs Geld gab es echt viel


----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2008)

Morgens war es echt sehr schön vom Wetter her. War jedoch nur als Berichterstatter vor Ort. Hier eine kleine Impression vom Start

(Mehr Tech- und Szene-News aus Willingen auf www.ridefirst.de - stay tuned..)


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (15. Juni 2008)

papa`s ganzer stolz









auch wenn es nur für einen podiumsplatz gelangt hat (dafür hat er in emmelshausen gesiegt  )

mfg
frank


----------



## IGGY (16. Juni 2008)

Wo kann man denn online die Ergebnisslisten und die Fotos sehen die gemacht wurden an der Strecke?


----------



## fritzbox (16. Juni 2008)

http://www.bike-festival.de/ Auf Ergebnisse und Fotos klicken


----------



## IGGY (16. Juni 2008)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (17. Juni 2008)

Ich nochmal. Wo findet man den die restlichen Bilder die gemacht wurden von den Fotografen an der Marathonstrecke?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (17. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,
hier:
http://www.marathon-photos.com/Deutsch/marathon.html
sind gerade online gegangen!
LG, Günther


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Juni 2008)

ganz schön teuer die Bilder, 30 für die paar Bilder ist schon happig


----------

